
Leaving Google - thewarpaint
https://skyenet.dev/leaving-google/
======
paulgpetty
I get the attitude regarding it’s February & he probably eeked out one last
bonus; but there’s some funny stuff there:

* [https://skyenet.dev/robots.txt](https://skyenet.dev/robots.txt) * coincidence that it was posted at 4:20 * [https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=...](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fskyenet.dev%2Fleaving-google%2F)

… maybe it’s all fake, too.

------
thrwaway69
I am curious what kind of work privacy engineers do?

------
jurassic
> Yours in calendrical heresy,

Can anybody explain this signoff?

~~~
mishac
It appears to be something related to the sci-fi book "Ninefox Gambit", based
on a really cursory google search.

Not having read the book I can't really speculate further.

~~~
rcarmo
I confirm that (read the book, as well as another from the same author).

------
buboard
how did this end up here? there is no blog in the address, i dont know the
person, a google search doesnt show anything from the domain. So either the
author or someone with direct communication posted it (for what reason?)

~~~
e15ctr0n
Googlers traditionally resign in February after collecting in January their
annual bonus for the previous year.

~~~
downerending
This is a great strategy for many employers. Also, if they'll let you max your
401k match for the year in January, grab that, too.

------
crispyporkbites
> What are you doing next?

> I'm going to motorcycle around Washington. I'm going to camp in the Hoh
> Rainforest once the weather warms up. I'm going to swim 100 miles (over the
> span of several weeks). After all that, we'll see.

I feel like I can relate to this about as much I can relate to an Oscar
winners speech.

------
SecurityMinded
Amazingly this self righteousness sets in after cashing the bonus check.
Hypocrisy anyone ??

------
yownie
More hubris from the company that thought it could maintain ethics over the
corruption of holding power. What fools.

------
cityzen
Is everyone at google really insecure? Do they not realize that normal mortals
do not feel the need to announce to the world that they left a job?

~~~
detaro
It's an (as far as I can tell) unlinked page on their personal website. You
have no idea who the intended audience is - I suspect it's not "the world",
but people they know and who might be interested in the why.

~~~
slowdog
Yeah I want to double down on this,

This reads like a personal goodbye that somehow got published here....
probably not for the world

~~~
barik
It was posted by the author on Twitter, so it was absolutely for the world:

[https://twitter.com/invtym/status/1227321408469909504](https://twitter.com/invtym/status/1227321408469909504)

